# new system:)



## newmodder (Nov 4, 2005)

here it is after alot of bs and driving finaly got a good system


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice New ....    lets see some benchies .


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool man.  Benchies!  

-Dan


----------



## newmodder (Nov 25, 2005)

*some benchies for ya*

here a couple of benchies


----------

